# SATA kabel in welches mainbord sata ?? in farben ??



## Josef270 (1. März 2013)

Hallo leute will grade mein sata kabel anschlißen und da sehe ich das bei mein mainboard 3 Farben gibt 2 blaue und ein weißes ich hab ein asrock extreme 3 mainboard wo soll ich rein stecken ??

hab gehört das das weiße am schnellsten ist ??


----------



## der_knoben (1. März 2013)

Guck doch mal bitte in den Handbuch des Mainboards. Du musst doch nicht für jedes Bauteil nen extra Thread aufmachen. Wir sind hier ja schon hilfsbereit, aber etwas Eigeninitiative sollte schon vorhanden sein.
Der Steckplatz, der nur SATA3 ohne Zusatzchip hat, ist der schnellste. Außerdem wäre es noch wichtig, was du da anschließen willst. Ne HDD/ODD kannst du an jeden Anschluss knallen.


----------



## Josef270 (1. März 2013)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Guck doch mal bitte in den Handbuch des Mainboards. Du musst doch nicht für jedes Bauteil nen extra Thread aufmachen. Wir sind hier ja schon hilfsbereit, aber etwas Eigeninitiative sollte schon vorhanden sein.
> Der Steckplatz, der nur SATA3 ohne Zusatzchip hat, ist der schnellste. Außerdem wäre es noch wichtig, was du da anschließen willst. Ne HDD/ODD kannst du an jeden Anschluss knallen.


 
Wie meinst du das mit HDD/ODD und also soll ich mein satta bei denn blauen rein tun ?


----------



## GxGamer (1. März 2013)

Es wurde dir schon in zig Threads geraten, ins Handbuch zu schauen.
Wie gesagt, man muss nicht für jedes Bauteil einen Thread machen. Und bevor du einen Thread aufmachst und fragst, wo du die Grafikkarte einbauen sollst, würde ich ernsthaft ins Handbuch gucken.

Übrigens HDD= Hard Disk Drive (Festplatte) ODD= Optical Disc Drive (Laufwerk).

Wobei ich anfange deine Threads langsam nicht mehr ernstzunehmen.


----------



## Josef270 (1. März 2013)

Achso ok danke ok und will HDD weil da kann ich ja Sachen herunterladen  und wo soll ich das dann einstecken


----------



## Cuddleman (1. März 2013)

Manche haben mit der englischen Sprache so ihre Probleme, oder gebraucht gekauft, keins dazu bekommen, oder aber auch nur vergessen wo es mal abgelegt wurde!
Pure Faulheit ist jedoch auch eine Option, was man aus GxGamer's Einwand auch deuten kann. 

Ob Intel-, oder AMD-Mainboard sind die weißen für SATA 3 (die schnellere) und die blauen SATA 2 (etwas langsamer).

Dann also die entsprechende Festplatte mit den dafür eingerichteten Übertragungsstandard an die entsprechenden Anschlüße anschließen. 

Dazu optisches im Anhang:


----------



## GxGamer (1. März 2013)

HDD/SSD schliesst man am ersten an und dann aufwärts nach 2, dann 3 usw.
Die sind durchnummeriert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2013)

Die Festplatte an S ATA 2.0 und dort an den Anschluß mit der niedriegsten Ziffer. Lade doch einfach von deren Homepage das englische Handbuch herunter, da steht wirklich alles drin ( ich meinte den Tipp im anderen Thread auch schon gegeben zu haben )


----------



## PhilSe (1. März 2013)

Ansonsten einfach von Sata_0 = HDD/SSD (Mit OS) Sata_1 = HDD 2, Sata_2 = HDD 3,...... Sata_5 = ODD


----------

